# [solved] Samba mit Virenscanner

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

Ich habe nach diesem Howto http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/quick-samba-howto.xml einen Samba Server aufgesetzt der auch gleichzeitig alle Dateien auf Viren überprüft (Cups und so habe ich rausgelassen), soweit so gut, es läuft, allerdings ist der Dateizugriff sehr langsam und bei großen Dateien (z.B. das Setup von WinDVD8 oder Nero 7) unerträglich langsam, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das da was nicht richtig läuft, oder ist das normal ?

Wenn das normal ist, kann ich es trotzdem irgendwie beschleunigen ? Denn mit so langsamen Dateizugriffen kann ich einfach nicht leben, deshalb habe ich den Virenscanner auch wieder deaktiviert.

CoS24Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Mon May 14, 2007 4:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Nein, du kannst es nicht beschleunigen. Entweder Sicherheit oder Performance, beides geht nicht.

(Bzw. nur durch den Kauf schnellerer Hardware)

Du könntest ClamAV konfigurieren nur Dateien < 10MB zu scannen, aber dann gibst du wieder ein Stück Sicherheit weg.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Also muss ich dann damit leben, naja ist ja auch nicht weiter tragisch, will natürlich das alle Dateien gescannt werden, wenn schon denn schon, dachte es gibt vielleicht eine andere Lösung, z.B. mit nem anderen schnellerem Virenscanner.

Danke schonmal,

CoS24

----------

## UTgamer

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9131.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10503.html

^ Du kannst ja mal diesen Scanner probieren  :Wink: 

----------

